# Self Rising Flour



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

I was in need of self rising flour yesterday but I had none home. I figure I could probably make some myself so I checked the internet. My problem is that I found so many version I didn't know which one I could trust. All the recipes called for all purpose flour, salt and baking powder. The amount of baking powder varied from1 to 2 teaspoon per cup of flour. Other version also had baking soda. 


Could someone please tell me what the standard are for creating self rising flour?


Thanks for your help!

Sisi


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Cchiu,


Thanks for the suggestion. After another trip to the store I know I can eliminate any version that includes baking soda. It seems self rising flour only contains baking powder and salt plus flour of course.


Thanks!


Sisi


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you don't get a response you are satisfied with, I would recommend using a recipe from a website you trust, or that provides the recipe for what you are using it for (like cake vs. bread)


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

If you don't get a response you are satisfied with, I would recommend using a recipe from a website you trust, or that provides the recipe for what you are using it for (like cake vs. bread)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Wow, this is very interesting. I'll have to check that book. 

Thanks Jesse!


----------

